# Recommended scorpion cage sizes?



## kev48584 (Nov 9, 2012)

I was wondering what's the best cage size to keep 5+ inch scorpions in? what about ones that reach 3 inches? i've been wanting to use these kid shoe boxes as cages for them, would they be a good??? do they require the same space as a terrestrial tarantula do?? any help is much appreciated thanks! here's the link of the thing i want to use http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=10023922&N=&Ns=p_sort_default|0&Ntt=shoe+box


----------



## vespers (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, that is too small for adults of larger scorpion species. And the height is way too small for any burrowing species...you can't put a decent amount of substrate in a container that is only 3 inches or less tall. 

Forest scorpions, flat rock scorpions, and some larger desert species like Hadrurus species are going to require more space than those containers can provide. Different types of scorpions require different habitat conditions as well.  You can't determine an enclosure size simply by the length of the animal.  From the way your post reads, ir seems like you may need to do some more research on the individual care requirements of the scorpions you've chosen to keep (whatever those are; you haven't specified).


----------



## ShredderEmp (Nov 9, 2012)

Is it a bark scorpion, forest scorpion, or desert scorpion?

+1 to vespers.


----------



## VictorHernandez (Nov 9, 2012)

For babies and tiny scorpions, that is fine as long as you drill the holes on the lid and whatnot. Babies and tiny scorps could also be in those kritter keepers as well. Larger (medium sized) ones are going to require larger enclosures, like a 5 gallon. The even larger scorps would do well in a 10 gallon tank. Depends on species as well. Like Smeringurus mesaensis are small to medium sized scorpions at average(3-4") but they are very active, therefore a 10 gallon is nice to see them run around.
And to what vespers said, yes that is correct. One must take that in mind.


----------



## VictorHernandez (Nov 10, 2012)

also you must keep in mind that burrowing species need lots of substrate


----------

